
Windows 10 Could Track Absolutely Everything, MS Patents New Tracking Tech - type0
http://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-10-might-soon-track-absolutely-everything-you-do-for-your-own-good-508602.shtml
======
bilbobeer
Even as early as 1970, it was clear that like 1950's Russia everyone is the
USA was to have a 'dossier', the brilliance of the USA system was that
everyone was to type in his own dossier for the Government.

Gates & Balmer knew from day one that they wanted to rule the world, not just
an industry. Windows 10 as the everywhere universal operating system. They'll
give it away for free just like Android, the money is in information, as in
getting the lemming's to type in their dossier, which is sold to governments
worldwide.

Sadly I don't see much difference in Linux these days, these pre-bundled
Distro's are no different than Windows, you have little control, or knowledge
of what is being delivered. You can only 'trust', but what is trust Google
from day one said "Don't be Evil", but Google is NSA, so what does it mean?
When the devil himself say's Don't Be Evil? Perhaps Evil means Good?

In the context of 'Minority Report', tracking is all, anybody near a crime
scene can be instantly marked as a suspect, any cop looking for an easy
cash/gold confiscation can easily ID a person walking out of a bank with a
large cash withdrawal ( asset forfeiture, aka highway men of the 1800's
America ).

Information as always been power, spy's are the most valuable asset in War.
Tracking a lemming and knowing his net worth has infinite value to Plutocrats
who own and rule the globe.

The USA is a Kleptocracy, a Government owned and ruled by common criminals,
having fleeced the USA citizenry to ruin, literally to the bone, they must now
internationalize their criminal business to ID every MARK on the globe to be
tracked and robbed, raped, murdered, and imprisoned.

These powers has made Bill Gates the richest man on earth, every evil doer on
earth has 'invested' in Gates and his dream of domination of all.

We live in interesting times, should be interesting where this all goes.

The ultimate Orwellian society is where everyone plays without objection.

Sure some of you say, "You have nothing to fear, if your not a criminal", but
the problem is that if you have an asset then you are somebody's MARK, lawyers
make their money off tracking wealthy people, and once you know somebody has a
net-worth, getting a judgement is easy.

Carnegie ( steel baron ) once said "Making money is easy, keeping it is hard",
Tracking is all about knowing who has something to steal, all great fortunes
were made by theft, including Microsoft, as DOS was stolen as well by Gates.

~~~
yuhong
MARK?

~~~
im4w1l
One of the meanings of mark is "victim of scam / swindle". See definition 15
(!)
[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/mark](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/mark)

------
gruez
>For the moment, Microsoft doesn’t seem to be ready to bring this feature in
Windows, but if the company is thinking of it, there might be a moment when
some sort of implementation could be at least tested by the company. __That
will be the moment when we can finally say “bye-bye privacy.” __

Isn 't that a little bit hyperbolic? Why does collecting in-app usage data
mean "bye-bye privacy" when we already have devices listening to us 24/7?

~~~
ams6110
Agreed. If you want privacy, unplug the network cable on your computer.

~~~
mjevans
Your solution is to achieve privacy at the cost of freedom.

Why don't we achieve privacy by empowering the users?

~~~
WalterSear
They won't pay for it and we have to eat.

